#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  كاريكاتير - بدون تعليق

## Dragon Shadow

ملحوظة : الفكرة والصور منقولة






الصور لاتحتاج تعليق .... أى والله

----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow

ياريت ياجماعة إللي يصادف كاريكتير مُعبر يضيفه في الموضوع

----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow

**
**
**
**

----------


## Dragon Shadow

**
**
**
**

----------


## Dragon Shadow

**
**
**

----------


## Dragon Shadow

**
**
**

----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## فراشة

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

تحياتى لك أخى 
دراجون شادو

وكل سنة وكلكوا طيبين



فراشة

----------


## غادة جاد

*أخي الفاضل*
*دراجون شادو*

*بالفعل لا يوجد أبلغ من الصورة*
*لإيصال الفكرة*

*بارك الله فيك ولك*
*وجعل هذا الموضوع تذكرة للكثيرين*
*ليقفوا صفاً واحداً*
*ضد من يريدون متعمدين*
*إبعادنا عن طريق الله*

*نسأل الله لنا ولهم الهداية*


*وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*
*إن شاء الله*
*وأضاء به وجهك* 
*ونور به قلبك*
*ووسع به رزقك*


*قيل لحكيم : ما تشتهي ؟*
*قال : عافية يوم .*
*فقيل له : ألست في العافية سائر الأيام ؟*
*قال : العافية أن يمر بك اليوم بلا ذنب .*



*جزاك الله خيراً*
*أخي الفاضل*
*وكل سنة وأنت طيب*
*ورمضان كريم*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

مخالفة مرورية باهظة التكاليف

بالمرور على الموضوع وجدنا أن عدد الكلمات قليل جدا

والرسومات تكدس المشاركات والإنتظار صفين والتى بلغ عددها حتى الآن 17 مشاركة
وخلت واحده فقط من أى رسومات كاريكاتيرية

لذا قررنا نحن لواء مرور وحدة منتدى أبناء مصر
دكتور مهندس المرور
جمال الشربينى
التنبيه على صاحب المنتدى
الأخ العزيز دراجون شادو

أن يعمل أقصى جهده
على نقل موضوعه هذا
إلى قاعة فك التكشيرة
وأن يتحمل مصاريف النقل هذه

وإحنا مش قلنا قبل كده كتير
إن الصوره تساوى ألف كلمة
شوفتوا بقه أهمية الرسوم الكاريكاتيرية

*
*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

الأخت العزيزة فراشة  :f: 
شكر وتقدير على مشاركتك وتفاعلك البناء ...
دمت بخير

----------


## Dragon Shadow

الأخت العزيزة غادة جاد  :f: 
شكر وتقدير على مرورك العطر وكلماتك الطيبة ...
دمت بخير

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> 





> بالمرور على الموضوع وجدنا أن عدد الكلمات قليل جدا
> 
> والرسومات تكدس المشاركات والإنتظار صفين والتى بلغ عددها حتى الآن 17 مشاركة
> وخلت واحده فقط من أى رسومات كاريكاتيرية
> 
> لذا قررنا نحن لواء مرور وحدة منتدى أبناء مصر
> دكتور مهندس المرور
> جمال الشربينى
> التنبيه على صاحب المنتدى
> ...



لما فتحت الموضوع كنت قاصد أنه يكون صور كاركاتير وبس ومن غير تعليق ، زي ماكتبت في العنوان ، ومكانه المناسب القاعة العامة وده طبعاً حسب نوع الكاركاتير الموجود في الموضوع ..
وبعدين الصفحة إللي أنت دخلتها وجبت منها الكاركتير ده ناقص منها واحد ...
مدرس بيسأل الطالب إيه هى الرياح قاله هوا مستعجل ...
دمت بخير

----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أخى الفاضل /دراجون شادو

بهنيك على الموضوع وفعلا الصور أبلغ من الكلام كتيييييير

وللآسف فعلا بيحصل اللى اللى موجود فى الكاريكاتيرات

ربنا يهدينا جميعآ

وكل سنة وحضرتك طيب

----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow

الأخت العزيزة أخت ضابط شرطة  :f: 
شكر وتقدير على مرورك الواعي والتفاعل مع الموضوع
كل سنة وانت والأسرة الكريمة بخير

----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## M!sS Roro

*كل الصور مؤلمه جدا جدا جدا .. !!!!!!!!!!!! ..  

فعلا الصور بتعبر عن مية كلمه وكلمه .. 

اللهم انصر الاسلام والمسلمين يارب .. 

شكرا ليك  ..*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

الأخت العزيزة أخت ضابط شرطة  :f:  
الأخت العزيزة M!sS Roro  :f:  
شكر وتقدير على مروركم العطر 
شكر خاص لأخت ضابط شرطة والأخت العزيزة فراشة على التفاعل والمشاركة ...
أنتظر من الجميع وضع كاركاتير حتى يصبح الموضوع جيد بتواجدكم ومشاركاتكم الفعالة 
دمتم جميعاً بخير

----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## جيهان محمد على

موضوع أكثر من رائع أخى العزيز ....Dragon Shadow
فن الكاريكاتير من أهم الفنون وأكثرها تعبيراً عن واقعنا الأليم....
إلى الآن لم أنسى شخصيات (مصطفى حسين) و(أحمد رجب) تلك الشخصيات المبدعة التى ظللت أتابعها سنوات وسنوات فى جريدة الأخبار( جريدتى المفضلة الى عهد قريب  :Poster Oops: ) مثل مطرب الأخبار وكمبورة وعبده مشتاق وقهوة الموظفين وفلاح كفر الهنادوة .... فى الواقع نحن شعب مبدع فى سخريته ويحب جداً هذه الطريقة فى التعبير عن قضاياه وهمومه ....
أشكرك حقاً على إختيارك الرائع لهذا الموضوع وأتمنى أن يحظى بالتفاعل الذى يستحقه  ::no3:: 
تحياتى وتقديرى 

 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

أختي العزيزة جيهان محمد علي  :f: 
أشكرك أختي الكريمة على مرورك العطر وكلماتك الطيبة وتشجيعك المستمر للجميع
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً ...
دمت بخير

----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## همس المشاعر !!

**

* اخى الكريم دراجون شادو*

* الموضوع بجد رااااااااااااائع*

* مجهود وفكرة راقية جدا*

* متابعة معاك بإستمرار ان شاء الله*

* ودا كاريكاتير عن غــزة*







**

----------


## KANE2008

فعلا هم يضحك وهم يبكى
لكن فى كلتا الحالتين هوا هم
فعلا صور معبره جدا وموضوع فى غايه الروعه اخى العزيز
سلمت يداك وكل عام وانتم بخير  :f:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

الأخت الفاضلة همس المشاعر  :f: 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً ...
أشكرك على كلماتك الطيبة وتفاعلك مع الموضوع ....
بالنسبة للفكرة فهي للصدق  منقولة والفارق سيكون بأننا هنا بتشاركنا معاً يمكن أن نجمع مجموعة أكبر من أى موقع آخر  ...
 :f2: 

*أمر آخر وددت أن ألفت له الإنتباه ...*
رغم أن الموضوع حديث لاحظت أن بعص الصور بدأت تختفي بسبب موقع التحميل الذي تم رفع الصور إليه ...

فقمت قبل ردي على هذه المشاركة بحفظ جميع الصور لدي ، وسأقوم بمشيئة الله بإعادة رفعهم على مركز التحميل الخاص بمنتدى أبناء مصر ثم أضافتهم مرة أخرى أو إستبدال الموجود إن أمكن لضمان وجودهم بتواجد الموقع على الشبكة ن وبعد ذلك أقومبرفع جميع ماأجده من كاركاتير على مركز التحميل الخاص بأبناء مصر قبل وضعهم بهذا الموضوع ...
موقع التحميل الخاص بموقع أبناء مصر على الرابط التالي :-

*Haridy.org*

أرجو من الجميع وإن شق عليهم ذلك قليلاً ، إعادة التحميل على مركز التحميل الخاص بمنتدى أبناء مصر ليصبح عملنا معاً أكثر تميزاً كما تعودنا دوام تميزنا بمنتدى أبناء مصر...

وبالتوفيق لنا جميعاً بإذن الله ...
تحياتي وتقديري للجميع
 :f2:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

أخي الحبيب KANE2008  :f: 
بارك الله وجزاك خيراً ...
سعدت كثيراً بتواجدك أخي الحبيب
تحياتي وتقديري الدائمين
 :f2:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> موضوع أكثر من رائع أخى العزيز ....Dragon Shadow
>  فن الكاريكاتير من أهم الفنون وأكثرها تعبيراً عن واقعنا الأليم....
>  إلى الآن لم أنسى شخصيات (مصطفى حسين) و(أحمد رجب) تلك الشخصيات المبدعة التى ظللت أتابعها سنوات وسنوات فى جريدة الأخبار( جريدتى المفضلة الى عهد قريب ) مثل مطرب الأخبار وكمبورة وعبده مشتاق وقهوة الموظفين وفلاح كفر الهنادوة .... فى الواقع نحن شعب مبدع فى سخريته ويحب جداً هذه الطريقة فى التعبير عن قضاياه وهمومه ....
>  أشكرك حقاً على إختيارك الرائع لهذا الموضوع وأتمنى أن يحظى بالتفاعل الذى يستحقه 
>  تحياتى وتقديرى






> *
> كل الصور مؤلمه جدا جدا جدا .. !!!!!!!!!!!! ..  
> 
> فعلا الصور بتعبر عن مية كلمه وكلمه .. 
> 
> اللهم انصر الاسلام والمسلمين يارب .. 
> 
> شكرا ليك  ..*



*إخص عليكوا مكنشي العشم*
يا ميس جيهان
ويا *ميس رورو
قوام نسيتوني
ونسيتوا
شربو وكلو
وكمان
الصلعاوي القرعاوي
وعم مصري الطيب

أهو إحنا كده
نسيب وننسي اللي جوه
ونفتكر بس اللي بره
المنتدي !

إخص عليكم وحشين !
*يا ميس جيهان
ويا *ميس رورو
زعلان منكم ومخاصمكم
ومش* *حاسمحكم أبداً*
*
*




   أضحك على السياسة مع السياسة مش مهم ...المهم تضحك 			‏( 1 2 3 ... الصفحة الأخيرة) 		
 			 				دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى 			 		


سيبكم من عم مصرى الطيب و أضحكوا مع صلعاوى القرعاوى 			 		  		  		 			 			 				دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى 			 		


 الجزء الثانى: أضحكوا على السياسة أضحكوا مع السياسة...مش مهم المهم تضحكوا 
  		  		 			 			 				دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى 			 		


    أضحك يوميا مع يوميات عم مصرى الطيب 
  		  		 			 			 				دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

----------


## Dragon Shadow

الصديق العزيز دكتور جمال الشربيني  :f: 
شكر وتقدير على المشاركة والتفاعل بالموضوع ...
كُنت متأكد أن عطائك بهذا الموضوع سيكون كبير ...
روابط لمواضيع عظيمة يادكتور جمال
شكراً 
دمت بكل خير
 :f2:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

إليكم جميع صور الكاريكاتير التي قمت بعرضها مجمعة بملف مضغوط ومرفوعة على مركز التحميل الخاص بأبناء مصر ... 
رابط التحميل 
أضغط هنا 

*طريقة التحميل*
بعد الضغط على الرابط يتم التوجه لصفحة التحميل وستجد بأسفلها عداد الإنتظار التنازلي كما يلي :-

حيث يجب الإنتظار بضع ثواني حتى تتمكن من التحميل عندما يظهر لك الشكل التالي :-
 
هنا يمكنك الضغك على Download File Now لتبدأ عملية التحميل إلى جهازك بالمكان الذي حددته ، وبعدها تقوم بفك الملف المضغوط لرؤية الكاريكاتير .

----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*خدوا بالكم*
الكاريكاتير مش رسم وبس 
الكاريكاتير ممكن يكون شخص كاريكاتيري 
زي واحد مصري أعرفه زعلان ومكشر علي طول !

----------


## Rayya wa Skinaa

> 


*مين اللي بيجيب سيرتنا هنا
كنا ناويين نعتكف طوال شهر رمضان
ليه بس كده تفكرونا بالفات واللي مات
من زمان أووووي...!
وأقروو الفاتحه علي أرواح مواتانا

*

----------


## Rayya wa Skinaa

> 


*
*
*مين اللي بيجيب سيرتنا هنا
كنا ناويين نعتكف طوال شهر رمضان
ليه بس كده تفكرونا بالفات واللي مات
من زمان أووووي...!
وأقروو الفاتحه علي أرواح مواتانا

*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

الفاضل دكتور جمال ...
المنتدى به متسع كبير لعرض وجهة نظرك بمختلف القاعات وأنت حر أن تضع منهجية وطريقة عرض مواضيعك ، ولا أملك الصبر ، وصدري ليس به متسع لتقبل هذه التصرفات العجيبة الغير مدروسة !!! بأن تدخل مواضيع الآخرين لتفسدها وتجنح بها رغماً عن أنوف أصحابها .
هذا الجنوح الذي قد تعتبره أنت من جهتك !!! تصرف سوي وعادي وربما كوميدى ومزاح في حالة تنبيهك بتجاوزك ، أعتبره من جهتي تهجم وتسفيه وإستفزاز بإستخدام ونشر ترهات ثقيلة مزعجة بل ومقرفة أحياناً .... 
تقبلت مرورك وأثنيت على طروحك التي وضعت روابطها بالموضوع (بدون داعي-ضعها بالتوقيع !) رغم أنك لم تضع بالحسبان أن لصاحب الموضوع رأى ومنهج وفكرة نَشر من أجلها الموضوع .  
أما أن تعود بتلك المشاركة العجيبة (تكون عجيبة لو وضعنا بالحسبان أن من وضعها إنسان طبيعي !! وليس الدكتور جمال الشربيني الذي يفاجأ الموجودين دوماً بحركات غريبة خارجة عن المألوف يقتحم فيها الآخرين بلامبالاه مخزية) فهذا ما لايمكن أن أتقبله وأتيح لك المجال للمزيد ... 
نعم ليس من حقي أن لاأرحب بك بالموضوع فهو مفتوح للجميع ، لكن من حقي أن لاتضع مشاركات أراها خارجة عن الفكرة التي أريد الوصول إليها والشكل الذي أريد أن أخرج به الموضوع وأن يكون تواجدك طبيعي مثل الآخرين للمرور أو الإضافة والتعاون لإنجاح الموضوع ... 
يمكنك أن تعرض أفكارك بمواضيع مستقلة وليس من حقك تغيير مسار مواضيع الآخرين وفقاً لطريقة تفكيرك ... 
لذا أرجو أن تتوقف عن هذه الأمور وعدم المشاركة أو المشاركة كما يتشارك الآخرين وبشكل طبيعي مألوف ... 
كما أنني سأطلب من الإدارة حذف المشاركات بأرقام : 48 ، 49 ، 58 .. للرجوع بالموضوع لهدفه وطريقة إخراجه المنشودة ...
أرجو عدم المشاكة بالمزيد من السخافات وأكون مسرور لو جنبتني وجنبت نفسك الحرج من الرد بما يجب أن يُرد به ....
دمت بخير

----------


## Rayya wa Skinaa

لكن بحق قولي يا سي دراجون شادو
هو الموضوع هنا ليه في قاعة القضايا السياسية
ميكونش قصدك برئ
ووجوده هنا إنعاش وتنشيط
لقاعة القضايا السياسية
زي ماتقول كده حقنه منشطه
لكن بحق مش الحقن المنشطه
حرام في نهار رمضان
ده أنا أعرف ناس تانيه غيرك
لو تجرأت وعملت كده
كان موضوعهم إتنقل علي طول
للقاعه المناسبه
ومن هذا المنطلق
ليبقي هذا الموضوع في 
قاعة القضايا السياسية
الأفضل العنوان يكون 
"الكاريكاتير السياسي...بدون تعليق"

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

المشاركة رقم: ٨
بتاريخ:  			 				31-08-2009, 11:30 PM 			 			 			




> ياريت ياجماعة إللي يصادف كاريكتير مُعبر يضيفه في الموضوع


المشاركة رقم: ٤٩
بتاريخ: 			 				اليوم, 05:24 AM 			 			 			




> الصديق العزيز دكتور جمال الشربيني 
> شكر وتقدير على المشاركة والتفاعل بالموضوع ...
> كُنت متأكد أن عطائك بهذا الموضوع سيكون كبير ...
> روابط لمواضيع عظيمة يادكتور جمال
> شكراً 
> دمت بكل خير





المشاركة رقم: ٦١ 
بتاريخ:   			 				اليوم, 08:04 AM 			 			 			




> الفاضل دكتور جمال ...
>  المنتدى به متسع كبير لعرض وجهة نظرك بمختلف القاعات وأنت حر أن تضع منهجية وطريقة عرض مواضيعك ، ولا أملك الصبر ، وصدري ليس به متسع لتقبل هذه التصرفات العجيبة الغير مدروسة !!! بأن تدخل مواضيع الآخرين لتفسدها وتجنح بها رغماً عن أنوف أصحابها .
>  هذا الجنوح الذي قد تعتبره أنت من جهتك !!! تصرف سوي وعادي وربما كوميدى ومزاح في حالة تنبيهك بتجاوزك ، أعتبره من جهتي تهجم وتسفيه وإستفزاز بإستخدام ونشر ترهات ثقيلة مزعجة بل ومقرفة أحياناً ....
> 
>  تقبلت مرورك وأثنيت على طروحك التي وضعت روابطها بالموضوع (بدون داعي-ضعها بالتوقيع !) رغم أنك لم تضع بالحسبان أن لصاحب الموضوع رأى ومنهج وفكرة نَشر من أجلها الموضوع . 
> 
>  أما أن تعود بتلك المشاركة العجيبة (تكون عجيبة لو وضعنا بالحسبان أن من وضعها إنسان طبيعي !! وليس الدكتور جمال الشربيني الذي يفاجأ الموجودين دوماً بحركات غريبة خارجة عن المألوف يقتحم فيها الآخرين بلامبالاه مخزية) فهذا ما لايمكن أن أتقبله وأتيح لك المجال للمزيد ...
> 
>  نعم ليس من حقي أن لاأرحب بك بالموضوع فهو مفتوح للجميع ، لكن من حقي أن لاتضع مشاركات أراها خارجة عن الفكرة التي أريد الوصول إليها والشكل الذي أريد أن أخرج به الموضوع وأن يكون تواجدك طبيعي مثل الآخرين للمرور أو الإضافة والتعاون لإنجاح الموضوع ...
> ...




 


اللهم ما أني صائم
وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
أي جرم أنا أرتكبته
وها نحن قاربنا المشاركة رقم ٦٠ 
ونحن حتي الآن لانعرف هدف واضح
من موضوعك
كل الذي أراه
أنك تغرق الموضوع
بنكات ليست من بنات أفكارك
ولا حتي من صنع يدك
وأنت الذي تقول




> ياريت ياجماعة إللي يصادف كاريكتير مُعبر يضيفه في الموضوع



قد أكون من كثرة الصور في الموضوع
قد أغفلت مشاركه أو أثنين
ولم أري هدف الموضوع
أو يكون الهدف هو جمع أكبر عدد من الصور
الكاريكاتيرية
ثم نقف مبهورين ساكتين أمامها
حتي بتلاءم ذلك مع العنوان
".........بدون تعليق"
....
....
وأخيرا
هذا منتدي عام 
وإذا أردت عدم 
دخولي
علي مواضعيك
فأضف للعنوان
ممنوع دخول
دكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني

----------


## سيد جعيتم

( ما قل ودل ) هذا ما يقوله لنا الكاريكاتير وهو موضوع سياسى حقيقى قد يغنينا عن قرأة موضوع طويل ففكرة الموضوع تختصر فى رسم جميل يصل للعقل  مباشرة .
اشكرك صديقى الأستاذ ابراهيمعلى هذا الموضوع الجميل وأشكر كل من ساهم بإيجابية بإضافة رسوم جديدة للموضوع . اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## fishawy

الأخ الفاضل أستاذ ابراهيم

موضوع جميل هو المضحك المبكي, سخرية لاذعة برعنا فيها وصارت هي متنفسنا شبه الوحيد لكل ما يمر بنا مسلمون وعرب من هوان وقلة حيلة وضعف.

مررت على أغلب الرسوم فمنها من أخذ مني خمس نجوم ومنها من نال أربع أو أقل. ولكني أصدقك القول توقفت طويلاً عند رسمين :

الأول هو هذا :



فشل النظام الرأسمالي, أو دعني أقل هو دعوة لمراجعة حقوق العمال وقود ماكينة الرأسمالية الجبارة. والتي تتضاعف ثرواتها على حساب عرق وجهد العامل, هل هو دعوة ثانية لإحياء للنظام الشيوعي؟ لا أظن.

الثاني وهو هذا :



نظرية المؤامرة, قد تصدق أحيانا كثيرة, ولكنها ليست دائماً صادقة, فمن يطالع تاريخنا العربي يعلم أننا متناحرون منذ القدم, متنافسون منذ الأزل, لم يوحدنا سوى الإسلام ثم لما نحيناه عدنا كما كنا.

ومشاركة مني في موضوعك الرائع هذا أرفق واحداً من مجموعتي الكاريكاتيرية (هي مجموعة ليست بالصغيرة) للرسام مصطفى حسين.



ولك مني كل المودة والتقدير

----------


## جيهان محمد على

مبروك نقل الموضوع لقاعة القضايا السياسية
أعتقد إنه مكانه هنا أفضل بالفعل 
تحياتى

 :f2:

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Dragon Shadow
					

الأخت الفاضلة همس المشاعر 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً ...
أشكرك على كلماتك الطيبة وتفاعلك مع الموضوع ....
بالنسبة للفكرة فهي للصدق  منقولة والفارق سيكون بأننا هنا بتشاركنا معاً يمكن أن نجمع مجموعة أكبر من أى موقع آخر  ...







اخى الكريم لا شكر على واجب
وموضوع حضرتك يستحق التقدير والمشاركة الايجابية معه فعلا
وبالطبع بالمشاركات الجماعية سيزداد الموضوع تفاعل ويتألق هدفه اكثر
دمت بود ان شاء الله
سلمت وسلمت مشاركاتك 
كتير عجبتنى مجموعتك الجديدة لكاريكاتير مصطفى حسين
وليك مشاركة جديدة منى ان شاء الله




















*

----------


## atefhelal

> مخالفة مرورية باهظة التكاليف
> ............. 
> ...............
>  .................
>  
> لذا قررنا نحن لواء مرور وحدة منتدى أبناء مصر
> دكتور مهندس المرور
> جمال الشربينى
> التنبيه على صاحب المنتدى
> ...


قدمت من قبل تعريفا واضحا للسياسة وموضوعاتها وكررت هذا التعريف فى مداخلات كثيرة من قبل ، كما قلت كثيرا أيضا أن *قاعة السياسة قد تشترك فى مساحات تصغر أو تكبر مع كل الموضوعات التى يمكن أن تكون من موضوعات  باقى قاعات المنتدى ومنها قاعة فك التكشيرة ، وتكرار طلب نقل موضوع مثل الموضوع الحالى إلى قاعة فك التكشيرة ، رغم أن صاحب الطلب يعلم تماما وجهة النظر الموضحة من قبل .. هو طلب مكرر لمجرد المناكفة نمر عليه دون أن نهتم به ، ولاأقول ذلك لنفسى بل أقوله أساسا للأخ الفاضل  دراجون  ....* 





> الفاضل دكتور جمال ...
> 
> المنتدى به متسع كبير لعرض وجهة نظرك بمختلف القاعات وأنت حر أن تضع منهجية وطريقة عرض مواضيعك ، ولا أملك الصبر ، وصدري ليس به متسع لتقبل هذه التصرفات العجيبة الغير مدروسة !!! بأن تدخل مواضيع الآخرين *لتفسدها* وتجنح بها رغماً عن أنوف أصحابها ......................
> ................................
> ......................................... 
> *كما أنني سأطلب من الإدارة حذف المشاركات بأرقام : 48 ، 49 ، 58* .. للرجوع بالموضوع لهدفه وطريقة إخراجه المنشودة ...
> أرجو عدم المشاكة بالمزيد من السخافات وأكون مسرور لو جنبتني وجنبت نفسك الحرج من الرد بما يجب أن يُرد به ....
> 
> دمت بخير


 لم أرى ياأخى فى مشاركات الدكتور جمال التى ذكرتها أى إفساد لموضوعك أو أى  خروج واضح  عن أهداف موضوعك ، كما أن أسلوبه كان منضبطا بأدب الحوار والمداخلات رغم صبغه أحيانا بلون مستفز واستعراضى .  ففى مشاركته رقم 48  يعلن فيها عن نفسه وعن مواهبه فى فن الكاريكاتير ويروج لموضوعاته التى يراها فى نفس اتجاه الموضوع الحالى والتى نشرها بقاعة فك التكشيرة .. وقد شكرته أنت على ذلك فى مداخلتك رقم 49 .. ثم شارك بعد ذلك  بالمشاركة رقم 58 ليشرح وجهة نظره فى فن الكاريكاتير وهى مجرد وجهة نظر ... .. ولايجب ياأخى استخدام خبرتى أو خبرتك الشخصية التى تم تكوينها عن شخص ما فى موضوع ما أو فى موقف بمداخلة ما للحكم عليه بعد ذلك فى كل موضوعاته  ومداخلاته ... !

الموضوع ممتاز، ولقد بذلت فيه جهدا كبيرا واضحا ومتميزا   فى البحث والتجميع والعرض  الجيد  ، وأرجو أن تستمر فيه ، مع المرور مر الكرام على أى مداخلات تراها من وجهة نظرك غير مقبولة ...

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> ( ما قل ودل ) هذا ما يقوله لنا الكاريكاتير وهو موضوع سياسى حقيقى قد يغنينا عن قرأة موضوع طويل ففكرة الموضوع تختصر فى رسم جميل يصل للعقل مباشرة .
> اشكرك صديقى الأستاذ ابراهيمعلى هذا الموضوع الجميل وأشكر كل من ساهم بإيجابية بإضافة رسوم جديدة للموضوع . اشكرك ودمت بخير


 ربنا يبارك لك يااستاذ سيد
دائماً ماتعود بالأمور لمجراها بمنتهى العقل والذوق وتقدم نصيحتك بشكل محترم لمن يستطيع أن يفهم ...
ربنا يبارك لنا في صحتك ويخليك لينا ...
تحياتي وتقديري الدائمين 
دمت بخير

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> الأخ الفاضل أستاذ ابراهيم
> 
> موضوع جميل هو المضحك المبكي, سخرية لاذعة برعنا فيها وصارت هي متنفسنا شبه الوحيد لكل ما يمر بنا مسلمون وعرب من هوان وقلة حيلة وضعف.
> 
> مررت على أغلب الرسوم فمنها من أخذ مني خمس نجوم ومنها من نال أربع أو أقل. ولكني أصدقك القول توقفت طويلاً عند رسمين :
> 
> الأول هو هذا :
> 
> 
> ...


الأخ الكريم والصديق الفاضل أستاذ فيشاوي ...
وجودك أسعدني للغاية خاصة بعد أن عرفت أن لديك مجموعة كبيرة أظن أنه تم إختيارها بدقة ، وأظنك لن تبخل علينا بوضعها في الموضوع وتشاركنا هذا التشارك الجميل الذي تعودناه منك .

لاأظن أن الرسم دعوة لعودة النظام الشيوعي الذي تلاشى من معظم الدول ماعدا الصين بفضل ماوتسي تونج ، بقدر ماهو مراجعة لحقوق العمال وضرورة مراعاة إعتبارات الأمان والصحة داخل المصانع المضرة بصحة العاملين فيها ....

ببداية حياتي حصلت على عمل بإحدى مصانع الكابلات بالعاشر من رمضان براتب مغري وكان بشهر رمضان الكريم ، ورغم أن وظيفتي كانت إدارية بحتة حيث عُينت بالرقابة على الجودة كماعُينت مقرر اللجنة الفنية للأيزو ، إلا أن ظروف السكن الخاص بالشركة وجو المصنع جعلني أفكر كثيراً وتركت العمل قبل أن أنخرط في مهامه من خلال نظرة مستقبلية لما قد يكون عليه مستقبلي بالمكان وظروفي الصحية لو جلست بهذا الجو ...






> الثاني وهو هذا :
> 
> 
> 
> نظرية المؤامرة, قد تصدق أحيانا كثيرة, ولكنها ليست دائماً صادقة, فمن يطالع تاريخنا العربي يعلم أننا متناحرون منذ القدم, متنافسون منذ الأزل, لم يوحدنا سوى الإسلام ثم لما نحيناه عدنا كما كنا.
> 
> ومشاركة مني في موضوعك الرائع هذا أرفق واحداً من مجموعتي الكاريكاتيرية (هي مجموعة ليست بالصغيرة) للرسام مصطفى حسين.
> 
> 
> ...


صدقت والله أخي الكريم فأكثر مانبرع فيه هو التناحر ، وقد إتفقنا سلفاً على أن لانتفق ..
ويستفيد العدو الاساسي من هذه العيب فينا ويقلب الفتن مراراً وتكراراً لو ظهرت بادرة وفاق ..
لك مني أسمى معاني الدنيا الحلوة
مع خالص الشكر والتقدير

----------


## Dragon Shadow

الشكر موصول ودائم للسادة المرور ، وكل من يساهم برسوم من عنده ليليق الموضوع بمنتدى أبناء مصر ...
بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيراً ...
تحياتي وتقديري للجميع

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> لم أرى ياأخى فى مشاركات الدكتور جمال التى ذكرتها أى إفساد لموضوعك أو أى خروج واضح عن أهداف موضوعك ، كما أن أسلوبه كان منضبطا بأدب الحوار والمداخلات رغم صبغه أحيانا بلون مستفز واستعراضى . ففى مشاركته رقم 48 يعلن فيها عن نفسه وعن مواهبه فى فن الكاريكاتير ويروج لموضوعاته التى يراها فى نفس اتجاه الموضوع الحالى والتى نشرها بقاعة فك التكشيرة .. وقد شكرته أنت على ذلك فى مداخلتك رقم 49 .. ثم شارك بعد ذلك بالمشاركة رقم 58 ليشرح وجهة نظره فى فن الكاريكاتير وهى مجرد وجهة نظر ... .. ولايجب ياأخى استخدام خبرتى أو خبرتك الشخصية التى تم تكوينها عن شخص ما فى موضوع ما أو فى موقف بمداخلة ما للحكم عليه بعد ذلك فى كل موضوعاته ومداخلاته ... !
> 
> الموضوع ممتاز، ولقد بذلت فيه جهدا كبيرا واضحا ومتميزا فى البحث والتجميع والعرض الجيد ، وأرجو أن تستمر فيه ، مع المرور مر الكرام على أى مداخلات تراها من وجهة نظرك غير مقبولة ...


أخي الفاضل دكتور عاطف هلال
أشكرك على مشاركتك الجميلة العاقلة وتلطيفك للجو ومحاولاتك الدائمة لحفاظ الحق للجميع ...
الكتور جمال هو ريا وسكينة وريا سكينة هنا بهذا الموضوع ليست ماما عيشة كما قد يدعي لأن أسلوبها مختلف وليس هجومي ولا إستفزازي ، بل يتميز بالطيبة والإيثار والبعد عن المشاكل كما نعرفها ...

ولو لم أقف تلك الوقفة لتحول الموضوع لشكل هزلي يعرض لقطات من مسلسلات رمضان ولتحول لشكل سخيف ليس هو ماأردته لسير الموضوع . ، وهو حر أن يطرح لنفسه موضوع يضع به تصوارته ويوزع فيه سخافاته بدلاً من تشويه مواضيع الآخرين ...
أكرر شكري لحضرتك على مرورك الكريم وساعمل بنصيحتك وأمر مرور الكرام على مالايعجبني ولكن ماذنب المرور وماذنب الموضوع أن ياخذ منحى لم أريده له ...
بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيراً ...
دمت بكل خير
تحياتي وتقديري الدائمين

----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> أخي الفاضل دكتور عاطف هلال
> أشكرك على مشاركتك الجميلة العاقلة وتلطيفك للجو ومحاولاتك الدائمة لحفاظ الحق للجميع ...
> الكتور جمال هو ريا وسكينة وريا سكينة هنا بهذا الموضوع ليست ماما عيشة كما قد يدعي لأن أسلوبها مختلف وليس هجومي ولا إستفزازي ، بل يتميز بالطيبة والإيثار والبعد عن المشاكل كما نعرفها ...
> 
> ولو لم أقف تلك الوقفة لتحول الموضوع لشكل هزلي يعرض لقطات من مسلسلات رمضان ولتحول لشكل سخيف ليس هو ماأردته لسير الموضوع . ، وهو حر أن يطرح لنفسه موضوع يضع به تصوارته ويوزع فيه سخافاته بدلاً من تشويه مواضيع الآخرين ...
> أكرر شكري لحضرتك على مرورك الكريم وساعمل بنصيحتك وأمر مرور الكرام على مالايعجبني ولكن ماذنب المرور وماذنب الموضوع أن ياخذ منحى لم أريده له ...
> بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيراً ...
> دمت بكل خير
> تحياتي وتقديري الدائمين



 :f2: 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
واللهم إني صائم
 :f2: 

الَّذِينَ يُنفِقُونَ فِي السَّرَّاءِ وَالضَّرَّاءِ وَالْكَاظِمِينَ الْغَيْظَ وَالْعَافِينَ عَنِ النَّاسِ ۗ وَاللَّهُ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ 
١٤٣ آل عمران

----------


## Rayya wa Skinaa

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
واللهم نحن بصائمتان


يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اجْتَنِبُوا كَثِيرًا مِّنَ الظَّنِّ إِنَّ بَعْضَ الظَّنِّ إِثْمٌ ۖ وَلَا تَجَسَّسُوا وَلَا يَغْتَب بَّعْضُكُم بَعْضًا ۚ أَيُحِبُّ أَحَدُكُمْ أَن يَأْكُلَ لَحْمَ أَخِيهِ مَيْتًا فَكَرِهْتُمُوهُ ۚ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ ۚ إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَوَّابٌ رَّحِيمٌ 
الحجرات - ١٢

 وَاللَّهُ جَعَلَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا وَجَعَلَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَزْوَاجِكُم بَنِينَ وَحَفَدَةً وَرَزَقَكُم مِّنَ الطَّيِّبَاتِ ۚ أَفَبِالْبَاطِلِ يُؤْمِنُونَ وَبِنِعْمَتِ اللَّهِ هُمْ يَكْفُرُونَ
النحل - ٧٢

----------


## Rayya wa Skinaa

*

***
* 
* 





















هذه عينه فقط
ما الجديد في ذلك ممكن أن أملأ صفحات المنتدي
بكاريكاتير ...بدون تعليق
*كاريكاتير بدون تعليق*


*كاريكاتير بدون تعليق*




*كاريكاتير...بدون تعليق - منتديات صوت القرآن الحكيم*





*!!.,كاريكاتير .. بدون تعليق on Flickr - Photo Sharing!*


*مجرّد بشر: كاريكاتير بدون تعليق*


*كاريكاتير بدون تعليق - عربي سوفت*


وما أكثره في الشبكة العنكبوتية
وهو منتشر بكثافه
من خلال الباحث جوجل
لتواريخ قديمه
ترجع لعام ٢٠٠٦
ولا أري أي داعي
لكل هذا الكم من الغضب
وخصوصا نحن في شهر رمضان الكريم


يا أبناء مصر  نريد الإبتكار 
ولا نريد النقل بالمسطره
نريد مبتكرين كاريكاتريين
من أبناء مصر
يبرعوا في هذا المجال الهام
ولنقل للنقل
وداعا للأبد
وكما لدينا المبدعه ريم مجاهد
والمبدعه جيهان محمد علي
نريد س
ونريد ص
من أول إلي آخر الحروف الأبجدية
ليبرعوا ويبدعوا
في كل مجالات الحياة

----------


## atefhelal

> يا أبناء مصر نريد الإبتكار 
> ولا نريد النقل بالمسطره
> 
> 
> 
> 
> من أبناء مصر
> يبرعوا في هذا المجال الهام
> ولنقل للنقل
> ...



هذا نداء وحلم جميل نبيل ... ولكن أى حضارة أو إبداع فى أى مجال يمر دائما بمرحلة النقل .. فالحضارة الإسلامية نقلت عن اليونان ثم استوعبت مانقلته مناسبا لطموحاتها ونسيجها الثقافى ثم أبدعت بعد ذلك حضارتها الخاصة المتميزة .. والحضارة الأوروبية لم تولد من فراغ كذلك .. فقد بدأت بالنقل عن الحضارة الإسلامية إلى أن وصلت إلى مرحلة الإبداع والتفوق والتميز الحالى .. فالنقل مرحلة هامة وضرورية ومستمرة فى الطريق إلى أى حضارة أو أى إبداع .. ولكن يجب أن نتميز بالنضج وأن نتعدى مرحلة الطفولة حين ننقل أو ننتقد من ينقل ... وهى مرحلة يتميز فيها الطفل بالعفوية وغريزة الأنانية والميل الطبيعى لجذب إنتباه الآخرين بسذاجة بريئة ، * تلك المرحلة التى يجرى فيها الطفل هنا وهناك ، يتعثر ويستقيم ، ولايملك  أن يعبر عن حاجته إلا بالضحك أو البكاء أو بالتبول أحبانا على الآخرين ، ثم تمتد أصابعه دون هدف لكل مايصادفه لمجرد إشباع فضوله الفطرى الذى يميز مرحلته  .*

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

متابعة بإهتمام المجموعة الجديدة من الكاريكاتير اخى
 تسلم وتسلم مشاركاتك الجميلة 
 والله ما عارفين نشكرك ازاى
 لمجهودك ومساهماتك المتميزة
 ربى يسعد ايامك ويحفظك من كل شر
 جزاك الله عنا خيرا 

 كل رمضان وانت بخير وسعادة ان شاء الله

ودى مساهمتى الجديدة معاك









 


 

 


 

 


من صحن التلفزيون لصحن الاكل ههه

----------


## همس المشاعر !!



----------


## Rayya wa Skinaa

> [/center]
>  *تلك المرحلة التى يجرى فيها الطفل هنا وهناك ، يتعثر ويستقيم ، ولايملك  أن يعبر عن حاجته إلا بالضحك أو البكاء أو بالتبول أحبانا على الآخرين ، ثم تمتد أصابعه دون هدف لكل مايصادفه لمجرد إشباع فضوله الفطرى الذى يميز مرحلته  .*



أخي في حب الله 
صيامي وأخلاقي يمنعاني من أن أتفاعل مع ما كتبت سواء في رمضان أو غير رمضان

 ولكن ألا تتذكر  أخي الفاضل مشاركتك السابقة ونصيحتك للأخ دراجون شادو...إن كنت نسيت بهذه السرعه فتذكر دائما قول الله العلي العظيم والرحمن الرحيم


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَـٰنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 
لَّا يَسْمَعُونَ فِيهَا لَغْوًا إِلَّا سَلَامًا ۖ وَلَهُمْ رِزْقُهُمْ فِيهَا بُكْرَةً وَعَشِيًّا 
مريم - ٦٢


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَـٰنِ الرَّحِيمِ 


وَالَّذِينَ لَا يَشْهَدُونَ الزُّورَ وَإِذَا مَرُّوا بِاللَّغْوِ مَرُّوا كِرَامًا 
الفرقان -٧٢

----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## طوق الياسمين !



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## طوق الياسمين !



----------


## Dragon Shadow

شكر وتقدير للأخت الكريمة 
طوق الياسين  :f: 
على مشاركاتها وتفاعلها مع الموضوع ...


أسعدتموني كلكم ...
كده بقيت متأكد أن الموضوع هايبقى أضخم مجموعة كاريكاتير معبرة عن أحوالنا على الإنترنت
دمتم جميعاً بخير

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

اسفة للخطأ غير المقصود

 والصور الى ماظهرت رفعتها من تانى على موقع هريدى

----------


## همس المشاعر !!



----------


## Dragon Shadow

الشكر والتقدير موصول للعزيزة همس المشاعر  :f: 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً أختي الكريمة على مجهودك الكبير بهذا الموضوع .

----------


## هــــــــانــا

Dragon Shadow

برافووو حقيقي
موضوعك أستراحة للذهن  .  كنت في أمس الحاجة لمثله 
ألف شكر .. وأتمني أن تستمر
مع تحياتي

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

:Animal Rooster: 
 :Animal Rooster:  :Animal Rooster: 
 :Animal Rooster:   :Animal Rooster: 
آل إييه أنفلونزا الطيور آل
مين أدنا ....مين أدنا
كل العالم خايفه مننا

 :1: 
نكته مبتكره 
حصريا لمنتدي أبناء مصر
مع تحيات 

شربو وكلو

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> dragon shadow
> 
> 
> برافووو حقيقي
> موضوعك أستراحة للذهن . كنت في أمس الحاجة لمثله 
> ألف شكر .. وأتمني أن تستمر
> 
> مع تحياتي




الأخت الفاضلة هــــــــانــا
سعدت كثيراً أن أعجبك الموضوع أختي الكريمة وأشكرك على مرورك العطر
تقبلي تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

عذرا خطأ فني غير مقصود

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> آل إييه أنفلونزا الطيور آل
> مين أدنا ....مين أدنا
> كل العالم خايفه مننا
> 
> 
> نكته مبتكره 
> حصريا لمنتدي أبناء مصر
> مع تحيات 
> 
> شربو وكلو


 مرحباً بك مجدداً بالموضوع دكتورنا الفاضل مهندس جمال الشربيني
الموضوع عبارة عن تجميع لصور الكاريكاتير المعبرة عن أحوال العرب السياسية والإجتماعية والعامة ، ووضعها بموضوع واحد كمجلد أو كتاب ضخم ، وهى ليست فكرة تافهه كما تفضلت بوصفها ، وقد أعجبت الكثيرين ورواد الموضوع في تزايد والإحصائيات تؤكد ماأقول ...
بالنسبة للإبتكار والرسم اليدوي لست رساماً حالي حال الكثيرين ومهما برعنا لن نصبح كلنا مصطفى حسين وهذا غير مطلوب أصلاً ، ويمكن أن يتم عمل موضوع مستقل لهذه الفكرة الجميلة كما وضحت ولم تتفهم مشاركتي وعمدت للسخرية وتشويه الفكرة ، وقد فكرت هنا أن أجمع أكبر عدد ممكن من الكاريكاتير الهادف وأضعها بموضوع واحد ...
1- قمت أولاً بجمع الكاريكاتير لدي على جهاز الكمبيوتر ومازلت أقوم بالجمع .
2- بعد ذلك أقوم بتصغير حجم الصور لأصغر حجم ممكن دون فقدان وضوحها .
3- أقوم بعد ذلك بوضعها على مركز تحميل هريدي الخاص بمنتدى أبناء مصر للتأكد من بقائها طالما الموقع موجود .
4- تصغير حجم الصورة يفيد ان تفتح الصفحات بسهولة ويسر للسادة رواد الموضوع وقد قمت بهذه الخطوة إبتداء من منتصف الصفحة الثالثة بعد أن لاحظت أن الصفحات الاولى تستغرق وقت كبير حتى يكتمل التحميل .
5- هذه الفكرة ليست تافهه حيث لايوجد مكان على الإنترنت سيكون به هذا العدد من الكاريكاتير كما لايوجد ذلك بأى كتاب أو مجلد لدى الباعة أو بالمكتبات.
6- جمعت حتى الآن أكثر من 2000 كاريكاتير مختلفين وبمناحي متعددة من الحياة (سياسية - إجتماعية - ثقافية - عامة) تم إنتقائهم من عدد أكبر بكثير .
7- عندما بدأت حضرتك بوضع صور مسلسلات وبدأت تحويل سير الموضوع لشكل لم أكن أفكر به ولاأريده هذا ضايقني ونال إعتراضي حيث يمكنك عرض أفكارك بموضوع مستقل كما تفعل دائماً وليس من الحكمة تحويل كل المواضيع كما تريدها أنت أخي الكريم ...
8- الموضوع ليس عبارة عن نكات أو ماشابه ذلك وإلا كنت وضعته بقاعة فك التكشيرة ولكن هذا لايمنع أن تضع كاركاتير مضحك .
9- أرجو عدم الجنوح بالموضوع مرة أخرى "ولن أسمح بذلك" ويمكنك أن تساعد بالفكرة بدلاً من تشويه الموضوع .
10 أرجو أن لاتجادل في النقاط السابقة حيث أنها فكرتي وسوف أنفذها ، كما أنها نالت إعجاب الكثيرون بل وساهموا معي بالموضوع .
11- الموضوع أسمه بدون تعليق لأنه كاريكاتير ولكن هذا لايمنع المناقشة حول أحدى الرسوم التي نالت إعجاب المرور كما حدث مع الأستاذ فيشاوي ولكن يتم هذا بشكل متعقل بحيث لايؤثر على الفكرة أو يشوهها ولايتحول الموضوع لنقاش أو جدال .
12- أرجو أن تكون النقاط السابقة قد وصلت وفهمتها .
دمت بخير
وتقبل الله منا ومنك الصيام والقيام وصالح الأعمال
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*(٢)*



*هو أنتي مقرتيشي المصري اليوم
النهارده بيقولوا أن الحكومه
بتسقي الأرض بمياه المجاري والصرف الصناعي!*
*(١)*
 

*ياه طعم الحشيش غريب النهارده!*
 *
الإتجاه السائد لرياح هذه النكته من لليسار لليمين !!
* 

 :1: 
نكته مبتكره 
حصريا لمنتدي أبناء مصر
مع تحيات 

شربو وكلو

----------


## Dragon Shadow

أرجو من إدارةالمنتدى حذف المشاركات رقم 109 ، 111 ، 113 وهذه المشاركة
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى  
عضو صاحب بيت

لم أري حتي الآن العلامه المروريه






معلقه
بجوار الموضوع

ويا سيد دراجون
يا عضو صاحب بيت في المنتدي
إذا كنت تريد تأليف كتاب
فإفعل كما فعلت المبدعه الشابه
ريم مجاهد

وأتبع نصائح الأخ الفاضل
المهندس عاطف هلال
بأنك تفوت وتعديها

ولكن لا تحجر أبدا علي حريتي
حتبقي أنت والحكومه !


يا راجل ده أنا عامل دعايه لموضوعك
حتي بص تحت في توقيعي !

----------


## طوق الياسمين !



----------


## همس المشاعر !!

نواااااااااااصل المشاركات

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## طوق الياسمين !



----------


## طوق الياسمين !



----------


## Dragon Shadow

شكر وتقدير للدكتور جمال الشربيني على تفهم الأمر 
دمت بخير

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

:1: 
نكته من داخل المنتدي
محتمل يشتهر صاحبها
بعد حين
حصريا لمنتدي أبناء مصر
مع تحيات 

شربو وكلو
شربو وكلو كاريكاتيري كليبي نشأ وترعرع في أحضان منتدي أبناء مصـــــــر

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> شكر وتقدير للدكتور جمال الشربيني على تفهم الأمر 
> دمت بخير


 :f2: 
الشكر لله وحده
ثم الشكر 
لشربو وكلو


ذلك الكاريكاتيري الكليبي
 الذي  نشأ وترعرع في 
أحضان  منتدي أبناء مصـــــــر

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

شطارتك عزيزي دراجون
أن يكون في كتابكم تحت الإعداد
فصلا كاملا
عن
علاقة الرياضه بالسياسة
ومثلنا الأعلي في هذا الشأن
نائب طنطا
الإعلامي والرياضي
الفذ
شوبير








*

























*

----------


## fishawy

مع أنني لا افهم في الكرة شيئاً,ولست من محبيها, ولم ألعبها أو أشاهدها بحياتي ولو مرة واحدة, ولست زملكاوياً ولا أهلاوياً.

ولكن كاريكاتيرات مرتضى منصور أعلاه إتهام يعاقب عليه القانون. ويمكنه رفع دعوى قضائية على كاتبها ويُدخله السجن, فهذه الإتهامات لا تثبت إلا بحكم محكمة.

ثم أنني لم أفهم ما علاقة تلك الكاريكاتيرات بالسياسة وبحالة العرب والمسلمين المزرية والتي هي موضوع المشاركة. 

قد يكن مكان تلك الرسوم قاعة الرياضة مع التنبيه على ما بها من مخالفات قد يعاقب عليها القانون, ومع ما ستسببه من عراك وشجار وخلاف بين مشجعي الأهلي والزمالك.

----------


## KANE2008

> ولكن كاريكاتيرات مرتضى منصور أعلاه إتهام يعاقب عليه القانون. ويمكنه رفع دعوى قضائية على كاتبها ويُدخله السجن, فهذه الإتهامات لا تثبت إلا بحكم محكمة.
> 
> ثم أنني لم أفهم ما علاقة تلك الكاريكاتيرات بالسياسة وبحالة العرب والمسلمين المزرية والتي هي موضوع المشاركة. 
> 
> قد يكن مكان تلك الرسوم قاعة الرياضة مع التنبيه على ما بها من مخالفات قد يعاقب عليها القانون, ومع ما ستسببه من عراك وشجار وخلاف بين مشجعي الأهلي والزمالك.


كلام فى الجوووون  :good:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *سياسية* قسم سياسي  يهتم بأحوال بلادنا الحبيبة ووطننا الغالي وما يحدث فيه من أحداث  تكلم بحرية ولكن دون ان تظلم أو تجرح أحدا 
>  * الآراء المنشورة تعبر عن رأى كاتبها فقط وتحت مسئوليته ولاتعبر بالضرورة عن رأى المنتدى وموقفه.* 
> *انتبه!* سوف يتم حذف أى موضوع أو مداخلة تتضمن جدلا أونقدا أو تجريحا فى اختلاف المذاهب الدينية إسلامية أو غير إسلامية


ألا تقرأون اللغة العربية يا كرام
عجبت لقوم لا يقرأون العربية في بلاد تتكلم العربية

تخافون علي الوقيعة بين الأهلي والزمالك
ييييييييييييييا حرام
هذا الرسم منقول من قاعة الرياضة بالمنتدي
يييييييييا قوم!






> ثم أنني لم أفهم ما علاقة تلك الكاريكاتيرات بالسياسة وبحالة العرب والمسلمين المزرية والتي هي موضوع المشاركة.




ألا تدرون  يا كرام القوم أن كرة القدم والتي هي للأسف
محسوبه علي الرياضة
هي الأفيونة الجديدة للشعوب
وهي أحد أسباب تفرق الشعوب العربية لمصلحة حكام العرب
لتبقي شعوبهم في غيبوبة مستمرة
*

**كم من الوقت الضائع والجهد الضائع*
* لخيرة شباب مصر*
* من رجال الأمن المركزي*
وهم جالسون في علبهم الحديدية في عز شمس الصيف الحارقة
* ضاعت سدي لتأمين نادي الزمالك*
* من رامبو المصري*
* الرئيس السابق لنادي الزمالك*
* والقاضي السابق*
* والنائب السابق*

* كم هي حاله مزريه*
* يعيشها الشعب المصري*
* بسبب الكوره*
* الأفيونه الجديدة للشعوب*


*إيييه رأيكم نبث ولا أحسن منبثش؟!
*

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

نوااااااصل كاريكاتيرات سياسية 
واجتماعية من واقع حياتنا اليومية

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## همس المشاعر !!

نواااااااااااااصل مشاركات

  :Poster Sss:  :Poster Sss:

----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## همس المشاعر !!

:f2: 














 :f2:

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

:f: 














 :f:

----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

اللى بيته من قزاز ميحدفشى الناس بالطوب



ويا حسرة عليكى يا مصر
ودستورك المهلهل
واللى مش متصان
واللى متفصل
على مقاس الوريث وبس!


رفا سرور  بالقصر العينى



*إحنا الموافقون دائما*

----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------

